# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω αρχεία από τον υπολογιστή μου στο site;

## epanomizoo

πως να ανεβασω αρχεια απο τον υπολογιστη μου στο σαιτ

----------


## teo24

Το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
 Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

 Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

 To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

 Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



 Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις. 



Tο post ειναι της Μαριας-Νiva2gr που ειχε βοηθησει καποιον αλλο φιλο και το παρακατω ηταν για να βοηθησουν εμενα.

*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο νέο φόρουμ*

----------


## epanomizoo

eχω καταφερει να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες στο σαιτ.
αυτο που θα ηθελα να δω αν γινεται ειναι το να ανεβασω αρχεια εξελ η γουορτ δικα μου στο σαιτ

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σταύρο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για να ανεβάσεις αρχεία πατάς στο μήνυμα που γράφεις εξελιγμένη επεξεργασία και από εκεί πατώντας το εικονίδιο με τον συνδετήρα μπορείς να κάνεις επισύναψη αρχείων!

----------


## epanomizoo

το εικονιδιο με το συνδετηρα ???!!ποιο ειναι ?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Στην εξελιγμένη επεξεργασία....... Αυτό είναι  :Happy:

----------


## epanomizoo

εχω ενα προγραμμα διατροφης για πτηνα φαρμας αλα το εχω γραψει στο εξελ και δεν βρισκω τροπο να το κατεβασω στο σαιτ

----------


## ninos

Την επιλογή που αναφέρει η Φανή στα προηγούμενα post, δεν την  βλέπεις ;

----------


## epanomizoo

μου βγαζει ενα κουτακι που λεει paste as plain text και δεν μου δινει επιλογη να διαλεξω αρχειο. τι να βαλω σα πλειν τεχτ το αρχειο ειναι αλληλοσυνδεομενες μαθηματικες εξισωσεισ που ο καθενας βαζει οτι νουμερα θελει και αυτο αυτοματα βγαζει αποτελεσματα

----------


## ninos

Πάτησε πρώτα το κουμπί που γράφει εξελιγμένη επεξεργασία ​και μετά απο την νέα οθόνη πάτησε τον συνδετήρα.

----------


## epanomizoo

trofes gia ta ptina

----------


## epanomizoo

δεν το βλεπω να γινεται . μονο τον τιτλο του αρχειου εβαλε

----------


## epanomizoo

:Mad0039:  :Mad0177:

----------


## ninos

πόσο είναι το μέγεθος του αρχείου ; Εαν θέλεις ανέβασε το στο Rapidshare και στο ανεβάζω εγώ μετά απο εκεί στο φόρουμ

----------


## mixalisss

DSC_0181

----------


## odysseus

> πως να ανεβασω αρχεια απο τον υπολογιστη μου στο σαιτ



Αγαπητε administrator,

Ζητα την ευχη (βλ εγκριση) των moderators και δωσε attachments και bbcode στον λαο!!! :-)

http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/attachments

----------


## jk21

επιλεγεις σαν απαντηση να γραψεις με <<εξελιγμενη επεξεργασια >> και εκει κατω απο το χωρο του μηνυματος που θα γραψεις ,εχει την <<διαχειριση επισυναπτομενων >> 


εκει εχει λειτουργια που μπορεις να ανεβασεις διαφορους τυπους αρχειων ως συννημενα .εχουν βεβαια ενα οριο .αν εινα κατι σημαντικο το αρχειο και δεν φτανει το οριο ,μας το δινετε να το ανεβασουμε εμεις που εχουμε δικαιωμα για ποιο πανω οριο

----------


## odysseus

που ακριβως το λεει αυτο ?   Δεν το βλεπω (ισως να φταιει η πρεσβυωπια μου :-)

http://prntscr.com/w7bqf

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα 

Τα  επισυναπτόμενα στον server παιδιά δεν εφαρμόζεται για λόγους χωρητικότητας, ασφάλειας από trojan κτλ.. Εναλλακτικά υπάρχουν διάφοροι servers για να ανεβάζεται τα αρχεία σας. 

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείται το skydrive , google drive, εναλλακτικά

http://www.mediafire.com
http://www.speedyshare.com
http://www.2shared.com


και άλλα πολλά που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## jk21

ετσι ειναι και σορρυ για την παραπληροφορηση ,αλλα δεν πολυασχολουμαι με τα τεχνικα τπυ φορουμ και ειχα αλλη εντυπωση.Ετσι και αλλιως τα ορια που υπηρχαν ισως παλια ,πριν αποκοπει αυτη η δυνατοτητα ,ηταν τοσο μικρα που δεν βοηθουσαν και ηταν ενας απο τους λογους (τον σημαντικοτερο τον ειπε ο στελιος ) που τελικα αφαιρεθηκε

----------


## odysseus

ok ... κατανοητο 
ανοιξτε τουλαχιστον περισσοτερα bbcode tags  :-)

----------


## ninos

πες κάποια που θα ήθελες Γιώργο να το κοιτάξουμε. Ουσιαστικά υπάρχουν τα πιο συνηθισμένα.  Γράψε κάτι που θα ήθελες να κάνεις και δεν σε καλύπτουν τα υπάρχοντα.

----------


## odysseus

Προχτες χρειαστηκα το background για θεμα που ο τιτλος & το περιεχομενο θα ειχε αμεση σχεση με τo χρωμα του background.
Δεν τα καταφερα και ακυρωσα το προς αναρτηση θεμα... 
Μπορει να εγραψα λαθος την εντολη ... μπορει και οχι .... :-)

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Έχω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με αυτό. Διάλεξα το imageshack και όταν πάτησα host it μου άνοιξε μια άλλη καρτέλα στον browser, με άσπρη οθόνη που έγραφε: 

You must provide a valid auth token or dev key. see http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/

Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;

----------


## vasilis.a

πως μπορω να διαγραψω τις φωτο..τεστ εκανα

----------


## lagreco69

> πως μπορω να διαγραψω τις φωτο..τεστ εκανα


Δεν μπορεις Βασιλη, θα τις διαγραψω εγω.

----------


## vasilis.a

ευχαριστω

----------

